
Rapid MVP Standards – Tips to accelerate your startup hacking - niftylettuce
http://niftylettuce.com/rapid-mvp-standards/
======
Ao7bei3s
\- "SSL": use lets-encrypt, save 11$/yr. (there were other gratis CAs before
that).

\- "must use Mac or Ubuntu": what?

\- "must use vim (with as many plugins as possibly)": what? Try a good IDE,
like the ones from JetBrains, and you'll be amazed how much it does for you.
Aren't you tired of doing refactorings like renaming variables with
search/replace? (It even has an _excellent_ VIM emulation, and I'm a heavy vim
(real vim) user.)

\- EV SSL cert: dubious advantages

\- fail2ban, non-standard SSH port: Just disable password logins instead.
fail2ban isn't all that useful _for SSH_. Non-standard SSH ports will keep
your logs clean, but thats it.

\- root login: just use "PermitRootLogin without-password" (prevents password
login, allows ssh key login) and you're good. A modern Debian does this by
default. "SSH access only"? What the hell are you talking about?

I stopped reading shortly after (80% due to lack of time, 20% lack of
interest).

------
chrisrickard
I like the idea, but a little over perscriptive :p

"Developers must use vim (with as many plugins as possible) - no other IDE's
should be allowed (a developer's finger muscle memory is critical to fast-
paced coding – point-and-click is simply wrong and not optimal for
productivity). Atom may be used, however plugins are necessity."

------
dang
This is not a Show HN. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
spinlock
I'm a bit confused. I would characterize this as documentation which can't
really be "tried out". From the rules:

> For example, blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out,
> so they don't count as Show HNs.

It's hosted on Github but I don't think that in and of itself should put it in
the Show HN category. Do you think it belongs in Show HN because it's self
promotional?

Thoughts?

~~~
niftylettuce
I had posted stuff in the past that got to the front page and it was pretty
much the same sort of thing - hosted on GitHub, forkable, starrable. I don't
see what the rule is behind not being able to prefix something you made that
you want to show HN as a Show HN. Oh well.

~~~
pvg
Because otherwise the category would be too broad to be interesting. You and I
just made comments but they're obviously not 'Show HN'. It has to be something
people can try that has (figurative) moving parts.

